# Filipino Healing/Forgotten Medicine from Phillipines - NYC seminar



## Stickgrappler (Apr 1, 2014)

Filipino Healing/Forgotten Medicine from Phillipines - NYC seminar

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/04/upcoming-workshop-with-virgil-mayor.html

Taught by Virgil Mayor Apostol. I don't have details yet of cost or exact location, but when I do, will post here.


----------

